# Unbekannte "Eier" am Gras.



## Skyraker (27. Juli 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

kann mir von Euch evtl. jemand sagen was ich da heute auf meinem Rasen in Teichnähe gefunden habe?

Grüße aus dem Norden
Thomas


----------



## unicorn (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Unbekannte "Eier" am Gras.*

da bin ich auf Antworten gespannt


----------



## katja (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Unbekannte "Eier" am Gras.*

 aber ich auch! sowas hab ich noch nie gesehen...


----------



## Skyraker (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Unbekannte "Eier" am Gras.*

Ich meine so etwas früher schon irgendwo gesehen zu haben. Jedenfalls kommen sie mir nicht gänzlich unbekannt vor. 
Aber was es sein könnte weiss ich nun auch nicht.
Mal sehen ob es einer weiss.

Grüße aus dem Norden
Thomas


----------



## zickenkind (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Unbekannte "Eier" am Gras.*

Hallo Thomas,

habe mal ein wenig GEGOOGELT, und bei den Berichten bin ich über GRASMILBEN gestolpert. Aber keine Gewähr, must Du evtl dich auch nochmal schlau lesen.

Wenn es welche sind dann ist schnelles handeln erforderlich, so wie ich das gelesen habe.
Übertragen sich schnell auf Haustiere und Menschen......

Aber wie gesagt selber lesen. Solltest Du noch was finden dan Poste das hier doch BITTE.


In diesem Sinne...


----------



## Skyraker (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Unbekannte "Eier" am Gras.*

Hallo,

nun habe ich mal ein wenig nach den Milben gesucht. Ich konnte allerdings keinen Hinweis und kein Bild finden, wo es sich um solche Eier handelt.
Dabei bin ich auch auf die Noctua Raupe gestossen. Hier mal ein Link zu deren Gelege.

http://www.gezieferwelt.de/raupen.html

Auf der Seite ganz unten zu finden. Könnte somit auch eine Raupenart sein.
Da es sich nur um eine recht kleine Stelle handelt, werde ich das Gras morgen mal vorsichtig entfernen und in ein Gefäss legen. Mal sehen was daraus wird.

Grüße aus dem Norden
Thomas


----------



## Christine (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Unbekannte "Eier" am Gras.*

Hi,

ich setze mal 50 Cent auf das große __ Ochsenauge.
http://www.nabu-schorndorf.de/Grosses-Ochsenauge.htm


----------



## Zuckerschniss (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Unbekannte "Eier" am Gras.*

Hallo Thomas,

ich tippe mal auf den Schleimpilz.


----------



## Zuckerschniss (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Unbekannte "Eier" am Gras.*

Ich weiss ja nicht, ob ich den Link da reinsetzen darf, aber hier findest  Du was darüber

http://www.pilzepilze.de/galerie/v/Lateinisch/S/sebacina/incrustans/1.html


----------



## susiwhv (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Unbekannte "Eier" am Gras.*



Zuckerschniss schrieb:


> Ich weiss ja nicht, ob ich den Link da reinsetzen darf, aber hier findest  Du was darüber
> 
> http://www.pilzepilze.de/galerie/v/Lateinisch/S/sebacina/incrustans/1.html



Das sieht  ja komisch aus


----------



## Skyraker (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Unbekannte "Eier" am Gras.*

Hallo zusammen,

die Milben und den Schleimpilz schliesse ich von der Optik her mal aus. Raupen könnten es schon eher werden. Die einzelnen Eier sehen jedoch meist ein wenig anders aus. Heute habe ich es jedoch nicht mehr geschafft, die befallenen Stellen zu entfernen. Um 04:00 Uhr raus und gerade nach hause gekommen. Das reicht. 
Werde morgen nochmal eine möglichst genaue Aufnahme zu machen.
Irgendwie sollten wir das doch rausbekommen.
Aber, ich setze gegen das __ Ochsenauge. 

Bis morgen und liebe Grüße aus dem Norden
Thomas


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: Unbekannte "Eier" am Gras.*

Hi Thomas,

könnten auch Gelege der __ Trinkerin (__ Grasglucke) sein (die Eier müßten dann so um 1mm groß sein)

MfG Frank


----------

